# Name your WORST and BEST medication you've taken!



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

My best medication is most definitely my seroquel b/c it relieves my chronic insomnia better than any other med. I use to like adderall quite a bit but the waves of the ups and downs and chronic depression wasn't worth it in the long run. I'm also going to throw in valium under my favorites but I had to learn a very important lesson with this benzo. PRN ONLY! Daily maintenance of benzo's is ineffective and tolerance quickly builds. Withdrawal aint no walk in the park either. Anyhow, on a strictly PRN basis (1-2x/week), it's a great medicine. Other benzo's like xanax and k-pin make me forget things and I just want to sleep. Ativan is completely USELESS. Don't even know why they market that weak crap.

My worst medications have definitely been symbyax and paxil. Paxil almost sent me to the emergency room the morning after I took my first dose due to uncontrollable tremors and suicidal thoughts. Symbyax was another beast altogether. Apparently it's a combination of zyprexa and prozac. I took this for about 2 months and hated how I felt on it. I was basically like a zombie with no emotion just floating through my days. When I quit, I suffered through 3 weeks of horrible withdrawal as if I had been on opiates for a solid month and went cold turkey. Yuck Yuck Yuck.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Xanax works for my anxiety attacks on a strictly as needed basis. I take a very low dose and I don't take it more that a few times a month at most. For depression/insomnia, cyclobenzaprine has been the most helpful with the least amount of side effects--although fortunately I don't have to take it anymore. 

Sorry to hear about your fiascos with Paxil and Symbyax. Worst meds I took were all low dose SSRIs. A quarter dose of Cymbalta made me feel dizzy and unable to concentrate on anything at all. The lowest possible dose of Zoloft gave me excruciating migraines and worsened my depression. I'm never bothering with SSRIs again as long as I live.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Best - Paxil. Has helped me tremendously with my anxiety. The drowsiness is the one big negative though.

Worst - Prozac, simply because it really did nothing for me.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Best - Ritalin. It has been life changing.Every problem I've had is gone. Valium - A 5mg dose was enough to kill my SA for a day, while also energizing me instead of sedating.

Worse - SSRI/SNRI as monotherapy. Too many side effects. Effexor with Remeron wasn't as bad for side effects though.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Best - marijuana.
Worst - effexor. Completely ineffective against my depression, still very addictive, with withdrawals that nearly killed me.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Best - Ativan....only thing that helps me if I have horrible attacks

Worst - Effexor.....doc made me stop it nearly cold turkey and the withdrawals made me a quivering mess for over a month (lost over 50lbs in 5 weeks)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Best: none

Worst: Effexor. Did nothin fer me atall. Brutal drug. And then it pissed me off when i was comin off it. 
Waste of time, waste of money.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Best: memantine, makes it possible to use other substances on a more regular basis.

Worst: Buspar, tought my head was gonna explode.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Best for me. Klonopin
Worst: Risperdal. too much weight gain.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> Best - marijuana.
> Worst - effexor. Completely ineffective against my depression, still very addictive, with withdrawals that nearly killed me.


Jeez I didn't even think about mj. That would definitely be my #1 favorite med as it helps with my insomnia and is a great anxiety / stress reliever at the end of the day. Some days when I get really stressed out and cannot work up a healthy appetite, I smoke just a little and I'm hungry as I've ever been. Very versatile drug with many uses and limited risks compared to most other prescription drugs.

Really sorry to hear about your experience on effexor. My mom had a hell of a time withdrawing from that stuff. It sure seems there's a lot in the air about negative experiences from effexor. Kinda glad I passed that one up.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Best: Xanax

Worst: Effexor

Weed is good too but its not medical in my state so I suppose it doesnt count for me.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

best: tramadol + clonazepam

worst : xanax (only because I'm addicted to it)


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

At first the meds were working for a while but it stopped. Since then I've stayed away from medications.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Kustamogen said:


> Best - Ativan....only thing that helps me if I have horrible attacks
> 
> Worst - Effexor.....doc made me stop it nearly cold turkey and the withdrawals made me a quivering mess for over a month (lost over 50lbs in 5 weeks)


LOL i agree with the ativan  Effexor Was my favorite but Concerta is winning at the moment 
because i have realized that effexor has only made my sexual dysfunction worse which is just brilliant :/ I want to lower the dose or take wellbutrin

*Worst?*
I am not sure between Risperidone and Seroquel :afwul stuff.
Topomax was pretty awful too, side effect wise


----------



## Caswell (Jan 14, 2011)

Best: None! 
Worst: Every single psychiatric medication I have taken.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Xanax works for my anxiety attacks on a strictly as needed basis. I take a very low dose and I don't take it more that a few times a month at most. For depression/insomnia, cyclobenzaprine has been the most helpful with the least amount of side effects--although fortunately I don't have to take it anymore.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fiascos with Paxil and Symbyax. Worst meds I took were all low dose SSRIs. A quarter dose of Cymbalta made me feel dizzy and unable to concentrate on anything at all. The lowest possible dose of Zoloft gave me excruciating migraines and worsened my depression. I'm never bothering with SSRIs again as long as I live.


Cymbalta is actually an SNRI like Effexor but if it made u feel dizzy and sick on such a small dose then maybe SNRI and SSRI meds are not for u


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

Best: Klonopin

Worst: Zyprexa


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Tianeptine was my best. Kratom (occasionally).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Best: Adderall XR
Worst: Depakene


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

best: kratom
worst: benzos


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Best: Dexedrine
Worst: Abilify

Honourable mention: memantine, amisulpride, opioids in general, ketamine (for lasting depression/anhedonia relief), mary jane (for obvious reasons)


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Effexor - caused a lot of shallow breathing which caused a lot of sleepiness. Going off of it after only a few months was one of the worst experiences of my life. 

I also think Paxil did little or nothing for me but coming off that was horrible. I had hearing problems, nausea for months. It wasn't till years later I made the connection that coming off Paxil had made me feel sick for months.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Best: Clonazepam and Ritalin
Worst: SNRI


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Worst: (1) Risperidone because it made my die (2) Zoloft because I was up for 5 continuous days (3) Paxil/Cymbalta/Prozac: sexual side effects

Best: (1) Serax (Oxazepam) @ 60 mg ummmm love it (2) Surmontil (Trimipramine) excellent for sleep, but the dreams were a little too much


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Best: Lorazepam, paroxetine

worst: wenlafaxine, alprazolam


----------



## ron9916 (Jan 22, 2011)

Best: Klonopin, although the sedation and anterograde amnesia is getting irritating... trying to switch to Valium to see if it affects me differently, but clueless docs keep saying either that one is used for sedation only, or that it's identical to klonopin and there's no point.

Worst: Seroquel XR. Took it originally to get through an extreme bout of insomnia, doc said keep taking it for anxiety. Problem is, it felt like a tranquilizer I couldn't come off of - great for sleep, not so great if I need to do anything within the next 20 hours. It did help with anxiety but mainly because my only concern was trying to move and breath. Cut from 400mg (original dose for insomnia) to 50mg and never could function on the stuff.

Excluding those that did nothing, other bad ones: Paxil - derealization, sleep apnea, brain shocks. Concerta - bone vibration... don't know how else to describe that constant feeling of being about to pop out of my skin


----------



## faefae44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Best: Chamomile (Not really a medication but having a cup or two of chamomile tea a day really helps me relax). It is a proven herb that lowers anxiety.

Worst: Celexa and Paxil. I took Celexa for a day and I had anxiety so bad I couldn't even touch the door handle to get out of my room. 
As for Paxil, I was on it for a few months and it made me a walking zombie. I was sleeping 20 hours a day and when I was awake I had no emotion at all. When I came off of it, it was a horrendous withdrawal. Chills, shaking, hallucinations, suicidal thoughts. And this was getting off of it the proper way.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

faefae44 said:


> Best: Chamomile (Not really a medication but having a cup or two of chamomile tea a day really helps me relax). It is a proven herb that lowers anxiety.
> 
> Worst: Celexa and Paxil. I took Celexa for a day and I had anxiety so bad I couldn't even touch the door handle to get out of my room.
> As for Paxil, I was on it for a few months and it made me a walking zombie. I was sleeping 20 hours a day and when I was awake I had no emotion at all. When I came off of it, it was a horrendous withdrawal. Chills, shaking, hallucinations, suicidal thoughts. And this was getting off of it the proper way.


Chamomile eh? Since I've ditched my benzo's and seroquel recently, I'm looking for more all natural remedies like melatonin for help with sleeping at night. Haven't tried it yet but it's on my to do list to pick some up...chamomile really works though?


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting thread. Too bad there aren't many AD meds on the thread tho. 

Worst: Celexa/Lexapro :|
Best: Still deciding. So far Wellbutrin.


----------



## faefae44 (Feb 7, 2011)

jonnynobody said:


> Chamomile eh? Since I've ditched my benzo's and seroquel recently, I'm looking for more all natural remedies like melatonin for help with sleeping at night. Haven't tried it yet but it's on my to do list to pick some up...chamomile really works though?


Yeah, it's really worked for me. I also have a horrible time sleeping and it helped for me if I have a cup before bed (I also put a little honey in it because I have a bit of a sweet tooth ). It also works best if you are consistent with it and have a few cups every day.

Here's some info about it:
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/german-chamomile-000232.htm

Hope this helps you!


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I am assuming we are only talking psychiatritic meds for SA/depression/anxiety, if so then:

Best so far: Cipralex (although it does seem to cause me apathy and emotional blunting, and possibley GI symptoms that may or may not be IBS, I have had the best results and fewest side effects vs. all other SSRIs, and the greatest longevity in terms of effectiveness).

Worst: Ativan, strictly for trying to come off of it after my doctor for some reason decided I should take it twice a day for an extended period of 8 + months, despite the fact I had only had 2 panic attacks. Runner up- Effexor.

Worst meds of any type that I have ever taken though have been birth control pills. Have tried 4 different brands and all make me completely mentally unstable, depressed and suicidal, not to mention the continuous nausea/vomiting.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

spaceygirl said:


> I am assuming we are only talking psychiatritic meds for SA/depression/anxiety, if so then:
> 
> Best so far: Cipralex (although it does seem to cause me apathy and emotional blunting, and possibley GI symptoms that may or may not be IBS, I have had the best results and fewest side effects vs. all other SSRIs, and the greatest longevity in terms of effectiveness).
> 
> ...


Yes birth control pills are horrible and they are not funded and have all those nasty side effects :/

Is your main reason for disliking effexor because its so hard to discontinue?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Worst: abilify, they dont tell you it takes up to 2 MONTHS to get out of your system at a high dose. wtf a 94 hour half life....

Best: Suboxone, Dexedrine, Focalin, Oxycodone


----------



## Prohorsegal (Feb 9, 2011)

Best: Phentermine, Vicodin, Lamictal, Wellbutrin and Nubain!:boogie
Ok, I only had Nubain once and it was incredible! I layed in bed with a smile on my face all night (I am not exaggerating) . Sure wish I could get a script for that one. However, that isn't going to happen. I got it in the ER for an injury. Look it up.

Worse: Celexa, Neurontin, Tramadol (felt like I had a really bad hangover)

The Celexa made me shake and jerk all the time it was really bad I couldn't function. The300mg Neurontin worked for about a month then when my dosage was increased to 600mg a day I became a total B1TCH. My family said I was so mean they couldn't even talk to me. I finally even noticed it and stopped taking it immediately. I was fine a couple of days later. I trashed all of that junk.

I also hate Xanax, my brother almost died from that junk. I will never touch it. I will also never touch marijuana, it has caused some bad stuff to happen to some of my loved ones (life changing). Plus it smells like a dead skunk, yuck no thanks. Not to mention it is illegal.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

94 hour half life??? thats insane
could be why a few other people on this thread have listed it as their worst :afr
the withdrawals are not worth thinking about


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Nardil was probably the most helpful, but i gained 80 pounds on it, and it eventually stopped working. Worst med was definitely Buspirone. All it ever did was make me feel weird and headaches.


----------



## deanna57 (Jan 14, 2011)

Best:hydrocodone,Abilify & Dexedrine
Worst:Xanax(because I am having a hard time going off of it)


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Worst: Cipralex (also known as lexapro) Paxil, and buspar/buspirone. None of them had any effect on me besides dizziness and vertigo. And I wanted to sleep for 12 hours. 

Best: none. those are the only 3 I tried.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

deanna57 said:


> Best:hydrocodone,Abilify & Dexedrine
> Worst:Xanax(because I am having a hard time going off of it)


lol hydrocodone works but only because you're high and just dont care


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

deanna57 said:


> Best:hydrocodone,Abilify & Dexedrine
> Worst:Xanax(because I am having a hard time going off of it)


"Best: Abilify"??????????????????? wtf lol. What is there possibly to like about that drug?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

lol


----------



## Scarlet89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lexapro is definitely the worst for me! Have yet to find one that I can appropriately call the best.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Abilify sounds like hell in a pill :afr


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

best = dextroamphetamine

worst = Zyprexa


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

BEST: Tramadol/DHC/Buprenorphine/Poppy Pod Tea hehe (but very addictive)

WORST: Trazadone, Pericyazine, Cipralex (SSRI)


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Best: Phenibut
Worst: Paroxetine


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

Best: Nothing yet
Worst: Effexor XR - Worth withdraws I have every had.


----------



## Horatio Churchmouse (Feb 11, 2011)

best:selegiline and amisulpride
worst: escitalopram and pramiprexole


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

I don't know if I've already responded to this, but WTH :teeth

Best - Probably lexapro, plus xanax or klonopin on a prn basis. The thing with SSRIs is they are basically useless unless you tend to be extremely anxious and/or overemotional. They really do nothing except dumb you down, which isn't always a bad thing. Benzos are great, but they're addictive and make me lazy/apathetic.

Worst - Wellbutrin, horrid stuff. I had my first panic attack ever while taking it. I was always anxious and shaky, so I quit after 2 months. Adderall is much better, but still sort of horrid. It helps with motivation, but is very easy to overdo.


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> best = dextroamphetamine
> 
> worst = Zyprexa


If you don't mind me asking, why were you taking Zyprexa? Isn't that for people who are more legitimately crazy? If you know you have a problem you're not crazy. Also, have you ever taken Adderall? If so, how did it compare to the Dexedrine. Aren't Zyprexa and amphetamines opposites?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Best: Klonopin. 

Worst: Risperdal.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Dr House said:


> "Best: Abilify"??????????????????? wtf lol. What is there possibly to like about that drug?


yes please do tell why abilify was so good. I took it and i think it may have helped a bit with DP/DR buts thats it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Worst: ABILIFY!!!!; Zoloft made me suicidal; Wellbutrin after 12 weeks sent me into a deep depression and gave me terrible insomnia; Trazadone; Birth control pills

Best: Maxalt; Klonopin


Honorable mentions: Lexapro and fluvoxamine are OK. I haven't taken either of them all that long, so I may change my mine in 12 weeks...they just make me eat everything in sight .


----------



## JJ153 (Jun 15, 2010)

Best: Parnate. Well, the first six months or so on it. Felt happy, had tons of energy, lost weight. After that, the positive effects kind of wore off. Same with Prozac.

Worst: Cipralex. Made me suicidal and gave me terrible anxiety. Yikes.


----------



## BrianR (Feb 15, 2011)

Worst #1: Wellbutrin. I don't know why I even considered this drug. I had gone to my physician seeking help for depression, and had never seen a therapist. I was younger and did not know myself well. The physician did not know much about the drug and basically gave me no instructions. I immediately started on a high dose, and basically alternated between feeling like a God and sobbing in the corner every 15 minutes for about 2 weeks before I couldn't take it anymore and threw the bottle away and sought out proper therapy (which ultimately helped immensely).

Worst #2: Strattera. I had taken this to combat ADD. It does what it claims, although there are other drugs that I feel do it better for me. I had some really bad sexual side effects with this drug, though. I would frequently ejaculate long before actually orgasming (an unpleasant surprise) and also orgasms were almost unbearably painful. I had to stop because of these side effects alone.

Best #1: Dexadrine. It kind of does everything for me. I currently take 5-10mg as needed, I do not allow myself to take more than one per day.

Best #2: Zoloft. I was on this for about a year. It really evened me out. The bads weren't as bad but the goods weren't as good either, and there were some sexual side effects. However, I was able to learn a lot about myself while I was on it, and when I eventually stopped and got my old emotions and sex drive back, I felt like a much better person and had improved in a lot of ways. 

Best #3: Provigil (modafinil). I love this stuff. I've never had a prescription for it, but every once in a while I come across some. It keeps me awake but doesn't make me jittery at all. I would use this drug only if a) I was driving a long distance and needed to stay awake or b) to counter the fatigue caused by Zoloft dose changes. However, now that I'm on dexadrine, and off Zoloft, I have no use for this drug any more.


----------



## MirzaF (Feb 15, 2011)

worst: trazodone
BEST! CITALOPRAM CELEXA ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

MirzaF said:


> worst: trazodone
> BEST! CITALOPRAM CELEXA ALL THE WAY!!


celexa hmm, that one seems to help certain people alot, which i find weird. Do you find lexapro is any better?


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Best- Oxycodone, Valium or marijuana.
Worst- Paxil, Wellbutrin and Buspar


----------



## BildungsRoman (Oct 2, 2008)

Worst: Effexor XR

Best: Klonopin


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

What's interesting is that some people's worst are some peoples best and vice versa. It does to show that different people react to meds differently and it's not a "one sized" fits all.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Best was prob Lorazepam + Mirtazapine. Worst would be Buspirone by far. I took my first dose before going to work and after an hour there, I was pale white, heart was pounding, shaking horribly bad, and felt like I was going to pass out.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've only been on one and that was Effexor XR. I think it must of worked for me because the last time I was at the Doctors, he said he wanted to start weening me off


----------



## Sport Toxin (Aug 9, 2010)

Best - Xanax (no Dr will prescribe it for me)
Worst - All SSRI (Dr writes prescription before I walk in door)


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

Worst- All SSRI, seroquel, strattera....

Best- Propranalol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I haven't tried many medications and definitely not for long periods of time, but...

Best: alprazolam -good for school or other social situations.
Worst: Lexapro and probably SSRI's in general.



Sport Toxin said:


> Worst - All SSRI (Dr writes prescription before I walk in door)


:rofl It's funny because it's true. The first time I met my new doctor, I walked out with sample drugs 10 minutes later. :roll
Then she left, so I had yet another doctor, and she was so quick to just up the dose.

I'm staying far away from SSRI's. They do more harm than good.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Only tried 5 different medications, so my sample size isn't the largest.

Best - Haven't tried any that had any positive effect.
Worst - Could of course list all I've tried, but Mirtazapine probably takes the cake. 10kg weight gain in 2 weeks is scarily impressive.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Milco said:


> Worst - Could of course list all I've tried, but Mirtazapine probably takes the cake. 10kg weight gain in 2 weeks is scarily impressive.


Sounds promising  I have some weight deficiency, and my weight hasn't changed since I was 17-18, and I am 28 now.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Guide 4 Dummies said:


> Best: Baclofen


What dose do you take of Baclofen?


----------



## whiteXcloud (Sep 25, 2010)

best: none so far
worst: celexa.. does nothing for me, and lithium.. just cause I got even worst with depression just knowing I was being forced to take something that almost killed my mother because of a reaction she had to it (I was in a psyc ward when they prescribed lithum.. moment my mom heard she started bytching at the place telling them to get me off of it)


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, baclofen - phenibut brother I'm glad to hear that somebody use it for anxiety - I took baclofen in doses 50-100 mg (usually 50), and was a kind ashamed with this practice (there is something queerly in (ab)use/off-label use of muscle relaxant). Baclofen has a reputation even worse than codeine in this respect. But it definitely works.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

I've only taken valium and propranolol. Both excellent, valium slightly edges it though but inderal is much safer so I prefer it.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Best: Instant Release Wellbutrin
Worst: Risperdone


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Best: Ritalin
Worst: Reboxetine


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

worst - all

best - none


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Worst: Abilify (ariprazole)

Best: Effexor XR (venlafaxine)


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Found this thread through a search and i like it so i'm bumping it lol.

Best:
Lexapro (yea I know most ppl here aren't fan of SSRI's but it worked for me) no longer suicidal, helps me control my depression & helps me a bit with anxiety

Adderall : Amazing stuff, helps my concentration & focus, basically helps out with my ADD lol. Also makes me feel better. (trying to keep myself on a small dosage and only taking as needed to hopefully help or atleast slow down tolerance, currently take 5mg as needed, no more than twice a day)

Worst: Wellbutrin, did absolutely nothing for me (but I have heard it does help others, so I won't bash it calling it a sugar pill)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Best: dextroamphetamine

Worst: Zyprexa (though many others sucked and deserve an dishonorable mention including Abilify, Seroquel, imipramine, Paxil, Prozac, Zoloft and others I surely forgot)


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Best: NONE 
Worse: All of the medication

Seroquel made me drowsy as heck to the point where I was afraid to drive!!!! I even had to go home from work early one day because of Seroquel was making me black out!!!


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

paulyD said:


> worst - all
> 
> best - none


I have to agree with this post


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Worst - Olanzapine
Best - Sertraline


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

worst abilify.


best xanax


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Best: Simulants and Benzos

Worst: SSRI's and wellbutrin(Dizziness)


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

w-wellbutrin
b-hydrocodone


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol does anyone mind sharing their experiences with Abilify or atleast state why they dislike it so much? 

Just wondering cause it's coming up a lot as peoples' worst.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Worst: Hmm.. well I was given abilify for depression but I didnt take that **** LOL

Best: Oxycodone


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Best: Zoloft on a low dose. I liked Adderall. I also liked Ativan. It made me real calm. Ambien,

Worst. Abilify! Vyvanse! Abilify I had seizures that I had to go to the ER. The ER doc told me that it was probably the Abilify. I got the seizures randomly I believe after I stopped taking them. Vyvanse I had a huge panic attack. The ambulance came and took me. Good lord it was bad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoloft for depression before I withdrawled and sometimes the taurine found in energy drinks
Worst for me was Wellbutrin SR it was too much nausea and constipation


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Best: It's not that great but Lorazepam :stu.

Worst: Seroquel because of weight gain. Along with all the antidepressants I've tried. They were not the least bit helpful.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

wellbutrin is my favorite... it just puts me in a better mood overall. I'm not irritable when I take it, I am happier all around. And it makes me lose weight.

and the worsts were celexa and luvox because they made it so I couldn't have orgasms!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Xande said:


> Found this thread through a search and i like it so i'm bumping it lol.
> 
> Best:
> Lexapro (yea I know most ppl here aren't fan of SSRI's but it worked for me) no longer suicidal, helps me control my depression & helps me a bit with anxiety
> ...


it's definitely not a sugar pill lol I love wellbutrin!


----------



## Anxious One (Jul 19, 2011)

Best - Dexamphetamine, Parnate
Worst - The Rest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best - Celexa

Worst - Zoloft


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*Most effective*: mj, xanax, idarac, diclofenac, tramadol, dolased

*Crapiest*: tramadol (withdrawals), ibuprofen _gives me a weird side effect of sore heels that feel bruised, I've never found any info on that - though it's only when I take 400mg or over per day_.

I'm switching back to tramadol tomorrow, reluctantly as I've run out of diclo. Tramadol works really good :O~ but gives me messed up vivid nightmares and I up my doses without noticing like a tramazombie.. hopefully I can get to the docs before I have any. :/


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Did I mention that Addy ****ing RULES??!!!?!!?


----------



## jonahbruhh (Aug 23, 2011)

Paxil is the best for me. And zoloft was the worst because it gave me more anxiety. but every medication is different for a every person so this might not be the same for you.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

jonahbruhh said:


> every medication is different for a every person so this might not be the same for you.


Yes, I might as well put this in my sig lol. It's annoying when people write off meds as worthless cause it didn't work for them or gave them bad side effects.

Not saying people shouldn't voice their opinion on a med, but they shouldn't state their opinion as facts or generalize a med as crap.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

jonahbruhh said:


> Paxil is the best for me. And zoloft was the worst because it gave me more anxiety. but every medication is different for a every person so this might not be the same for you.


How long did paxil take to kick in for you ?
What did it feel like ?
I think after 4weeks it has just started to work a bit


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

Best: Seroquel - works very well with my bipolar and insomnia. Not so sure about its positive effects on my SA though.

Worst: Paxil - made me very uneasy and caused a lot of discomfort physically.


----------



## Gary2140 (Aug 25, 2011)

Best: Luvox
Worst: Risperdal (zombie-like feeling)


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Best: in doubt between Xanax and Lyrica

Worst: by far Hellbutrin


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Best - Adderall IR
Worst - Adderall IR

Love/hate relationship.


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

nairam said:


> Best: Seroquel - works very well with my bipolar and insomnia. Not so sure about its positive effects on my SA though.
> 
> Worst: Paxil - made me very uneasy and caused a lot of discomfort physically.


Did you gain weight on Seroquel? I took it for about a year for insomnia and I gained like 50 pounds!! I was so incredibly hungry I would raid my fridge and any food I could get my hands on in the middle of the night. I have since quit taking it and lost the weight, but man that is bad news if you are trying to watch your weight.


----------



## Michael James (Aug 6, 2011)

Worst: Alcohol and best at first 
Best: Phenibut as well as citalopram


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Best: Clonazepam and Dexamphetamine
Worst: Prozac (that was hell), ritalin (it was good but the side effects were too much)


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Best: Zoloft
Worst: Abilify (made me gain 30+ pounds)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Dexedrine + dihydrocodeine/buprenorphine + Xanax

Try and beat that guys, lol.

Even though I'm on it, I don't think Nardil is particularly superior to the "addictive drugs", seeing as it loses its pro-dopamine part in about the same timescale and for me, that was when it stopped working by about 60%, bringing it more in line with SSRI efficacy.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

worst: effexor. It was very effective when it came to inducing a suicidal obsession, as an antidepressant not very effective at all.

best: ganja. Rather than masking symptoms it actually allowed me to make some changes in my thinking and my life.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Weed's actually one off the worst offendors when it comes to my SA, about on the level of caffeine. But as I have my own apartment, it doesn't matter if I get SA from weed as I can just ignore the world for an evening (not like I get out much anyway). Now I've run out, back to being depressed.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Best: paxil. helps with depression but not sa or gad
Worst:zoloft....didn't do anything

I assume we are talking about drugs prescribed by a doctor. If not then i'd have to say opiates are the best. But they are horrible in the long term...way too addicting, i would know. But those 2 years were the most anxiety free time of my life, except when withdrawing...not fun! Not going to say which opiate i was using for fear of seeming like a junky (not that i wasn't), but lets just say that it was a strong one :b


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Best: Dilaudid. But if we're just talking about things related to SA then Adderall
Worst: Klonopin


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Worst: Risperdal (and an unidentified other drug)

Best: marijuana, followed closely by meditation.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

euphoria said:


> Dexedrine + dihydrocodeine/buprenorphine + Xanax
> 
> Try and beat that guys, lol.
> 
> Even though I'm on it, I don't think Nardil is particularly superior to the "addictive drugs", seeing as it loses its pro-dopamine part in about the same timescale and for me, that was when it stopped working by about 60%, bringing it more in line with SSRI efficacy.


that sounds fun


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

BEST: adderall for a month, after that it messed me up
WORST: every single 1 i have taken... they seem to have screwed me up permanently. (cymbalta,wellbutrin,prozac,effexor,zoloft,adderall,ritalin,buspar and mirapex)

these meds have lessened the quality of my life DRASTICALLY!!!
and i cant sue because it's my word against the ALL MIGHTY DRUG COMPANY.......


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

euphoria said:


> Weed's actually one off the worst offendors when it comes to my SA, about on the level of caffeine. But as I have my own apartment, it doesn't matter if I get SA from weed as I can just ignore the world for an evening (not like I get out much anyway). Now I've run out, back to being depressed.


Yeah i have my own place 2 but i still wouldn't smoke weed
Panic attacks are **** even if i'm home alone


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Worst: Seroquel, gave me auditory hallucinations...fun. Zoloft worse panic attacks more depression and complete zombie etc.
Best: Wellbutrin, only thing that works for my depression and no side effects


----------



## Skaz (Jul 26, 2004)

Worst: Seroxat/paxil (paroxetine) Pretty much went into a deep suicidal depression on that, cutting myself. 

Best: Xanax (alprasolam) Gets the job done on reliving anxiety quickly and effectively. Only side effect is extreme tiredness a couple of hours after it wears off.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

6OH2 said:


> Did you gain weight on Seroquel? I took it for about a year for insomnia and I gained like 50 pounds!! I was so incredibly hungry I would raid my fridge and any food I could get my hands on in the middle of the night. I have since quit taking it and lost the weight, but man that is bad news if you are trying to watch your weight.


Yeah, I've gained few pounds in my first year of taking it, which was good because I was so skinny then. But I am able to maintain the weight after that.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

so far...
worst: Celexa
best: Dexedrine SR


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

Interesting thread. let's continue it. :clap


----------



## Hannes2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Best continous use: Tranylcypromine (Parnate, Jatrosom)

Best short-term: the usual suspects like Tramadol, Opipramol, Benzos, Phenibut, Pregabalin (lyrica)

Worst: Bupropion (Wellbutrin, Elontril)


----------



## Rainyfall (May 17, 2016)

*Worst* - paxil and SSRI's, klonopin and benzos (was addictive caused a lot of problems in my life) also wellbutrin

*Best* - zebeta (beta blocker), hydroxyzine (for anxiety related to sleep)

No drug has been a drug that has really helped lots, my "best" meds seemed to me to do a little bit, but a far cry from actually helping significantly.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

I've tried so many my feelings about most meds is kind of 'meh' - they just don't do a lot to help. 

Best: 
Pregabalin - for generalised anxiety. 
Bupropion - for depression related fatigue because of the mildly energising effect. 
Lorazepam - used sparingly for anxiety attacks or insomnia. 

Worst: 
Paroxetine - self harm and violent thoughts.
Citalopram - fatigue and whacked out feeling. 
Venlafaxine - the withdrawal syndrome. 

Pretty much all of the SSRI or heavily serotonin based meds are pretty crap actually.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Best:
Pragabalin (totally changed my opinion on this one. It's great once you get the dose right, get used to the spaceyness, and it actually becomes quite enjoyable, also mixes well with certain other things, but I didn't say that. Also seems to greatly improve sleep). Definitely like. I can imagine me overusing it though so might need to keep an eye on that.
Benzos (short term use, or sleep, great, wouldn't use them long term though)

Worst:
SSRI's, SNRI's, basically anything serotogenic.
@UKguy I might have asked you this before but how did you go about getting Bupropion prescribed here, any tips?


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

@splendidbob 
First appointment with a new psychiatrist and they recommended bupropion. I never asked for it, in fact I wanted to try Parnate. I gave the list of other things I had already tried and explained I had depression with low energy, low motivation and poor concentration.

I think the bupropion was kind of a way of fobbing me off the MAOI idea... given I have never tried bupropion and it does have properties that should help with the symptoms I was having it was hard for me to say "no, give me an MAOI now".

It probably helped that my doctor had previously trained and worked outside the UK in countries where bupropion is more routinely used.

You could just straight up ask your psychiatrist for it? I mean it is a pretty safe mediciation and one of the most popular antidepressants used in America... OK it is off label in the UK but still.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@UKguy yeh, oh I will ask, it's just I have before and they are like "the anti smoking one"? So maybe I will have to go in there with some evidence it's actually an antidepressant or something lol (and afaik there is one study which shows its efficacy in seasonal effective disorder).

Its either that or that desipramine / Nortriptyline. I ain't touching another SSRI / SNRI. Honestly, I am pretty sure that pregabalin and something a little stimulanty will be just the ticket.

Only prob is I am quite fond of the effects of taking quite a bit of pregabalin now, so will have to watch that and probably start enforcing tolerance breaks on myself.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Absolute worst was Solian (Amisulpride) - an antipsychotic. I can't even remember which doctor prescribed it or why - some of them are such idiots. I had an allergic reaction to it anyway. 

Benzos and the antidepressants were a mixture of good and very bad for me - depending how you look at it.

The "best" has probably been what I'm on now - but it's a bipolar med. Sodium Valproate (depakote) - it seems to level me out fairly well although I do suspect I might need something else soon. I still get a bit elevated. I don't take anything for anxiety anymore and haven't for quite a while now.


----------



## cigpk (May 8, 2017)

Best
*Parnate *(I haven't been on it long but it has achieved a lot for my Depression, SAD, and OCD and I have still yet to feel the full effects - It has been incredibly effective in comparison to SSRIs for myself)

Honorable mentions: Lexapro (great for OCD), Wellbutrin (motivation and energy), Remeron (sleep and mood)

Worse
*Zoloft* (constant nausea, severe sexual dysfunction and apathy, anhedonia


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Best
1) Nardil plus amitriptyline - everyday is ****ing great
2) Nardil - everyday is great*
The nbr 1 but only prn)* Amphetamine or Ethylphenidate plus etizolam or clonazolam (once or twice a week only otherwise either stimulant loses its effectiveness or requires higher dosing with tougher come down)
3) Imipramine
4) Lyrica with all of the above
5) Benzo's for anxiety only

Worst
1) Zoloft, prozac, celexa and mirtazapine - worse by a mile
2) Nothing - superior than above due to lack of sexual dysfunction
3) Parnate - due to 40mg maximum dose in UK. Would love to give it a try at 80mg plus.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Fluoxetine at high doses (80mg) probably did away with 70% of my SA for a few years, but seems to have stopped working. For what it's worth, most other SSRIs/SNRIs seem to have no benefit for me. 

High-dose benzos work pretty well, but it is very unsustainable. Same with alcohol.

Worst for SA? Probably amphetamine/methylphenidate/similar drugs. A lot of people report benefits from it, but it just exacerbates my social anxiety most of the time.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My best and worst were the same medications. I'm not including street drugs here. The combination of Adderall, Valium, and Vicodin were amazing. It was also the worst because you become physically chained to it and you start to worry about getting your prescriptions refilled too much. And when you finally do have to quit it is dangerous, and feels like you are in hell for a long time.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> Best
> 1) Nardil plus amitriptyline - everyday is ****ing great
> 2) Nardil - everyday is great*
> .*


*

Seriously...?
So what, you wake up energised and looking forward to the day every single day?

Sigh. One day I will manage to get someone to prescribe me some to try.*


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

UKguy said:


> Seriously...?
> So what, you wake up energised and looking forward to the day every single day?
> 
> Sigh. One day I will manage to get someone to prescribe me some to try.


Apart from Monday mornings :grin2:

but yeah, I feel great on nardil - its a great drug if ot works.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Best overall - Parnate + Ketamine + Agmatine - the three drug cocktail is required to overcome my extreme drug resistance
Best single antidepressant - Nortriptyline worked by itself, I found it gave a pleasant mood boost and anxiolytic effect, albeit at the cost of some weight gain
Other: I started Trazodone to combat MAOI insomnia, but I sleep so well and wake so refreshed that I would be tempted to use it even without MAOIs! I think it is a great drug.

Worst - Most drugs I have tried have effectively been sugar pills that did nothing and had no side effects.
Effexor - had no benefit but very unpleasant side effects, huge fatigue, nasty withdrawals

Honestly I have such a low opinion of SSRIs now that I think Nefazodone, Wellbutrin and Nortriptyline are the most appropriate meds for first line treatment.


----------



## njshoregurlz (Jun 19, 2017)

Worst.lol sari
Best ADHD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Best:*

The two best I've benefited from are Seroquel and clonazepam.

*Worst*

Without cherry picking the SSRIs, to name a few, tegretol, zyprexa and monotherapy lithium. If the goal is to kill pleasure, make you disengaged, emotionally dead inside and unable to think, then these 3 medications are hands down absolutely perfect for just that.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

My favorite - Resperidona

My least favorite - None, because that is the only one lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Paxil made me manic, hallucinate, and increased my anxiety triple fold. 

Wellbutrin was the only one that didn't cause sexual side effects. 

Can't say any really helped my depression or anxiety with noticeability


----------



## People Hater (Feb 23, 2016)

Liked: Valium, Klonopin, Lexapro, Focalin, Adderall, Vyvanse


Not-So-Bad: Neurontin


Hated: Inderal, Wellbutrin, Zoloft, Paxil, Effexor, Strattera, Nuvigil, Buspar


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I've tried only three since I started medication.

The one I currently use is paroxetine. Keeps my anxiety (and MASSIVE irritability) in check for the most part, my depression phases are minimal and I don't have suicidal ideation while on it. So it's my best.

The other 2 before were Hydroxyzine and and Trazodone. I can't remember why I stopped them but I know one of them was actually increasing suicidal thoughts for me.


----------



## Sweeto (Jul 21, 2015)

Best tramadol
Worst Baclofen


----------



## Liri (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm shocked no one else said it before, the best is propranolol.. it helps me a lot during presentations

Don't have the worst..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AtlantaPhobic (Oct 31, 2017)

Worst - zoloft 

Best - Nardil


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Adderall for best. Ambien and Paxil mixed for worst.


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

AtlantaPhobic said:


> Worst - zoloft
> 
> Best - Nardil


What's in the middle?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Xanax for best and worst. Good for anxiety but bad for memory loss.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

This is hard to answer because they all gave nasty side effecfs..I’ve been in mirtazepine, escitalopram and amitriptyline. All are hell...hate them all but mirtazepine made me sleep the best but even that played havoc on my health. I seemed to lose weight faster on it. The escitalopram and amitriptyline seemed to slow weight loss or I think gained for one of them. I’m watching it and not happy because I’ve worked my butt off trying to lose the weight!


----------



## BorisA (May 9, 2018)

Worst: escitalopram, selegiline

Best: ephedrine, alprazolam


----------



## SANDRY (May 24, 2018)

*Best and worst*

Best and worst...and it's the only I've ever been on.

Wellbutrin changed my life. I had a boost in self-confidence, a boost in libido, a boost in energy, motivation, and focus.

However, I'm in the 5th month of taking it, and it no longer works. I'm concerned of a couple of things. That I'll return to the exact state that I was in before the medication. And that it's actually having the opposite effect that it had in the beginning.


----------



## stv105 (Aug 21, 2014)

Worst - Lexapro, Wellbutrin, Ritalin


Best - Valium


----------



## Spacebar (Apr 22, 2013)

Worst - Paxil

Best - Clonazepam though used sparingly as too much makes my mind mush.


----------



## jesus alejandro (May 8, 2018)

Serequel is the best one . I get so high with those meds , i was able to see aliens


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Xanax was the best and the worst. It can really help with the anxiety but it's hell to get off it and it causes terrible memory loss.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Best-weed
Worst-weed

It's really good but you obviously can't always get high and it's an expensive habit.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Best - Pregabalin, Citalopram 
Worst - Sertraline, propranolol, st Johns wort (gave me migraines every time).


----------



## LonesomeLoner (May 27, 2016)

Best: either risperidone or propranolol
Worst: citalopram, gave me tremors as a bad side effect


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

Sweeto said:


> Best tramadol
> Worst Baclofen


How does Tramadol feel?

And what was bad about Baclofen?
I've heard that it helps with Addictions?


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

SANDRY said:


> However, I'm in the 5th month of taking it, and it no longer works. I'm concerned of a couple of things. That I'll return to the exact state that I was in before the medication. And that it's actually having the opposite effect that it had in the beginning.


homeostasis is a *****.


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

JerryAndSports said:


> Best-weed
> Worst-weed
> 
> It's really good but you obviously can't always get high and it's an expensive habit.


Use it less often...


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Best - Pregabalin


I need to try that one...


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hordak said:


> I need to try that one...


I was only on a really low dose but it worked really good for my more generalised anxiety.


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

3stacks said:


> I was only on a really low dose but it worked really good for my more generalised anxiety.


Does it make you gain weight?
What about sleep?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hordak said:


> Does it make you gain weight?
> What about sleep?


It didn't make me gain any weight personally. At first when I started taking them they made me really tired but that wore off after a while. If anything I slept better because of reduced anxiety.


----------

